# funny Joke: geography of women and men



## Sanne (Oct 20, 2005)

###the geography of a woman:

Between the age of 18 and 20 a woman is like Africa: Wild and a natural beauty, with many mysterious areas where nobody has ever been.

Between the age of 21 and 30 a woman is like America: Developed and opened up for bussiness, especially when it can make her rich!  


Between the age of 31 and 35 a woman is like India, sensual, relaxed, and aware of her beauty. 

Between the age of 36 and 40 a woman is like France, pleasantly aged, and still a nice area to visit 

Between the age of 41 and 50 a woman is like Yugoslavia, the war has been lost and impacts from the past has left their marks, and rebuilding progams are a necessary.  

Betweent he age of 51 and 60 a woman is like Russia: huge and uncontrolable, the coldness is scaring away visiters 

Betweent the age of 61 and 70 a woman is like mongolia: A famous history of big victory's, but unforunatly without a chance of a future. 

after the age of 70 a woman is like afganistan: everybody knows where it is, but nobody wants to go there!

###the geography of a man:

Betweent he age of 15-17 a man is like America: controlled by a DICK!

add your joke!!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 20, 2005)

Between the age of 18-25 a man is like Japan: Millions of people live on him and eat rolls that taste like fish


----------



## user3 (Oct 20, 2005)

Sanne that is a good one!


Here's mine:

Donald Rumsfeld is giving the president his daily briefing.
He concludes by saying:  "Yesterday, 3 Brazilian soldiers were killed."
"OH NO!" the President exclaims.  "That's terrible!"
His staff sits stunned at this display of emotion, nervously watching as the President sits, head in hands.
Finally, the President looks up and asks, "How many is a brazillion?"


----------



## Sanne (Nov 2, 2005)

hahaha lol that one is hilarious zap2it!


----------

